
ABC, CBS, Fox, and NBC Are Suing Free TV Streaming App Locast - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/31/20748677/locast-streaming-tv-lawsuit-abc-cbs-fox-nbc
======
musicale
Aren't there any voters who think that retransmitting broadcast TV signals
over the internet should be explicitly permitted?

It seems like a very useful and desirable thing for people who like to watch
TV, and probably something that broadcasters should be willing to pay for
rather than trying to shut down.

------
jrnichols
AT&T donated $500,000 to Locast.

this could get interesting.

[https://www.fiercevideo.com/video/at-t-backs-free-
broadcast-...](https://www.fiercevideo.com/video/at-t-backs-free-broadcast-tv-
service-locast-500k-donation)

They also list it as an alternative to CBS/etc on their DirecTV Now app. Since
we lost the local channels thanks to... well, who knows.

------
kevincennis
I used to work at Aereo.

I fully expect Locast to lose, but this truly is an A+ troll. Really warms my
heart.

